# Balto. Area & Bay Fishing Report Hot Lines



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I have found these two taped fishing hot lines to provide useful fishing reports in the past. This is in NO WAY supposed to be free advertising for either of these two stores. I have never been to either of them and don't know anything about them. As of today they don't have too much to say but as the season picks up they provide pretty good info. I think the reports are usually updated on Monday or Tuesday.

FYI, the hot line #s are working, I tried them today. I got the addresses and bus. tel #s from AOL's Yellow Pages. If the latter are incorrect, blame AOL. 

Clyde's Sport Shop
HOT LINE: 410-247-3474 
2307 Hammonds Ferry Rd, Baltimore, MD 410-242-6108
- Located in SW Balto.
- Good Upper/Middle Bay reports
- Also fresh water reports in Balto. Area 
- their ad in the Feb/March issue of the Fishing and Hunting Journal states they are having their annual Ten Day Sale from 3/4-3/14. I would call first to confirm that. 

Old Reisterstown Bait & Tackle
HOT LINE: 410-526-3610
16 Westminster Rd, Reisterstown, MD 410-526-6500
- Located near Liberty Reservoir
- Some Bay reports
- Good fresh water reports, especially Liberty, Loch Raven and Pretty Boy Reservoirs; local streams 

One last note for those of you near Rosedale (NE Balto.). The Fishing Shop on Rt 40 East, east of Martin Blvd, is having their annual spring inventory sale Feb. 27-29. Again, this is NOT an advertisement. I get my bait here and and have gotten reasonable deals on 3 Shimano rods/reels. I think it is a good store. I have never been to this sale and don't know if it's good, but I intend to check it out.

Hope the hot lines help!

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Blue, although Clyde's is an excellent tackle shop don't put a lot of faith in their reports. Their reports are pretty much a carbon copy of the DNR report. Old Reisterstown Bait & Tackle is another story. If you're planning on fishing Liberty Old Reisterstown has the most accurate report around. Thanks for the heads-up on the Fishing Shop sale. I'll have to stop by.

Catman.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

thanks blue on the heads up on the fishing shop its a shame i live in rosedale and didnt know


----------

